# Error while installing AVG 8



## arnav_k2003 (May 6, 2008)

I have a Petium IV machine with 768 mb Ram, CPU 1.8 Ghz, works on Windows 2000 service pack 4.

I had AVG 7.5 installed, now after unistalling it I tried to install Avg 8..but its giving error msg that I have other security software installed which I have to remove. I removed every tool that I could find but still it remains the same.

Neither I can scan my computer nor update with AVG.

What to do....please help.....:4-dontkno....


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Welcome to TSF....*

Take a look at this page you might find something usefull:

http://www.grisoft.com/us.faq.num-1214#faq_1214


----------



## arnav_k2003 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks man....I looked into it but found nothing...it seems that I have to find some other virus guard....:sigh:...


----------



## WinXPGeek (Mar 2, 2008)

You WILL be able to install avg.I have A couple of questions for you. The first one is: Are you trying to install avg free or Avg Paid Edition. Second, do yo have PC Tools Spyware doctor, and Lavasoft Ad Aware SE? ALL of these free software products are great to remove spyware and adware from your system. Get those two programs, run a scan on both of them,then re-download AVG and then try to install AVG. If this doesn't work, there are other things we can try.


----------



## arnav_k2003 (May 6, 2008)

I have Ad Aware Se...allready gone through the process...I was trying to install AVG Free adition. Now I have installed Threatfire which is a virus guard and as well as anti spyware...working pretty fine upto now....thnks bro...


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Using AVG 8.0 with windows 2000 service pack 4 requires a new service pack for this and it is usually linked to during the installation process just click the link and AVG will take you to the page and then you can install the service pack and that should solve the problem.


----------

